# Klein Serial Number



## willim8585 (May 18, 2007)

I recently decided to find and record the serial number on my Klein Quantum. It's a '91 or '92 I believe since it does not have internal cable routing. I looked on every conceivable surface and cannot find a frame serial number. Any ideas?

Thanks,

BA


----------



## N10S (Apr 9, 2007)

Look under the non-drive-side chainstay at the rear drop out. Later model Quantums inot the mid 90's did not have the internal routed cables either.


----------

